# Problemas con emerge --depclean

## DarkCr0ss

hace ya bastante tiempo que no ejecutaba un emerge --depclean, ahora que lo hice quiere borrar casi todo.

http://bpaste.net/show/521462/

----------

## natrix

Una de las cosas que hace "emerge --depclean" es borrar todo lo que no figure en:

```
/var/lib/portage/world
```

Chequea este archivo a ver que hay, tiene que figurar todos los "emerge my/programa", no las dependencias.

----------

## JotaCE

 *DarkCr0ss wrote:*   

> hace ya bastante tiempo que no ejecutaba un emerge --depclean, ahora que lo hice quiere borrar casi todo.
> 
> http://bpaste.net/show/521462/
> 
> Packages installed:   1732
> ...

 

Que sistemas puedes tener con 1732 Paquetes instalados?

----------

## DarkCr0ss

@JotaCE es posible que tenga tanto instalado porque tenia instalado gnome + xfce + kde, de los cuales queria borrar gnome, antes lo lograba solo eliminando gnome-base/gnome, y luego ejecutar el emerge --depclean.

@natrix ejecute sudo cat /var/lib/portage/world y esto fue lo que devolvio:

```

app-arch/file-roller

app-cdr/k3b

gnome-base/nautilus

gnome-extra/cinnamon

kde-base/kde-meta

kde-misc/plasma-nm

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-base/xorg-x11

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

x11-misc/appmenu

x11-misc/appmenu-gtk

x11-misc/appmenu-qt

x11-misc/pcmanfm

x11-themes/qtcurve

xfce-base/xfce4-meta

```

----------

## JotaCE

Tambien veo que tienes lxde, layman y seguro algún software más.

Bueno en sintesis, LXDE, XFCE4. GNOME 3 y kde4 todo juntos es mucho, para mi gusto, veo que te quedaste con xfce4 y kde,  aun que con solo tener nautilus tienes gran parte de los paquetes de GNOME.

Bueno en sintesis todos los paquetes que tienes en /var/lib/portage/world los vas a conservar junto a todas sus dependencias.

Te recomiendo darle emerge paquete para asegurarte que tienes instalado los paquetes que quieres tener.

Veo que la lista de paquetes que va a desinstalar pero es por que no son dependencia de nada de lo que esta en world.

Asegúrate de tener instalado lo que deseas y lo que no deseas antes de aplicar emerge --depclean

Espero haber sido de utilidad!

 *DarkCr0ss wrote:*   

> @JotaCE es posible que tenga tanto instalado porque tenia instalado gnome + xfce + kde, de los cuales queria borrar gnome, antes lo lograba solo eliminando gnome-base/gnome, y luego ejecutar el emerge --depclean.
> 
> @natrix ejecute sudo cat /var/lib/portage/world y esto fue lo que devolvio:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## JotaCE

Usaste tu sistema con un arreglo RAID?

te hago la pregunta porque veo que depclean borraría 

sys-fs/mdadm

sys-fs/ntfs3g manejo de sistemas de archivos ntfs

Si borras eso tu sistema puede quedar roto.....

He mirado tu paquetes instalados con calma y veo que has dado mucho tiempo a compilar aplicaciones que solo por el gusto de tenerlas.

.... Como sea da la impresión que tu sistema Gentoo solo ha sido utilizado para aprender. asi que si se rompe no tardaras mucho en levantarlo de nuevo desde cero.

----------

## quilosaq

@DarkCr0ss:

15 paquetes (como sale en el listado) o 16 (como informa emerge --depclean) son muy pocos paquetes para un archivo world "normal". Quizá tu gentoo tenga algo mal configurado. Mira la salida de 

```
emerge --info
```

 y de 

```
ls -l /var/lib/portage/world
```

----------

